
The Hidden Social Genetics Affecting Your Friends and Education - rbanffy
http://nautil.us/blog/how-hidden-social-contexts-influence-your-genetics
======
rfreytag
Title on HN does not match the title of the article on Nautil.us: How Hidden
Social Contexts Influence Your Genetics

